# Selling products besides bees, honey, and wax



## vlaxx (Sep 30, 2020)

You can create your own products from the venom, like apitherapy kits or bee venom cosmetics.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Pollen- Use a pollen trap, empty it EVERY DAY (throw out if it rains) into a small bucket in the freezer. Sell frozen/refrigerated or dehydrate for room temperature storage. 

Propolis- use a propolis trap under a vent box. Freeze the trap when full and shatter the frozen propolis. If you render wax, the hard brown layer right under the wax is mostly propolis (not the soft brown stuff, thats garbage). Sell by the ounce in a clump

Bee bread- yeah, no

venom- there are venom traps, its a piece of glass with little live wires all over them that are charged with a certain frequency and voltage. The frequency pisses them off and the wires shock them so they try to sting the glass. the venom dries to the glass and is scrapped off with a razor blade. Can be sold as is or recrystalized for purer grade, you can mix it into cosmetics and stuff.

Rendering wax is a lot of work so I find it very wax efficient to make soap or chapstick out of it


----------

